# Tuttifrutti



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España hay un sabor de helado conocido como *Tuttifrutti *si bien era más popular hace años que ahora.
Mi pregunta es si la palabra *tuttifrutti *existe realmente en italiano o es una invención española o de otro país.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Pablo, no me acuerdo de este tipo de helado. Me parece que existían unos caramelos así... ¿Es posible que sacaron el nombre de la famosa canción? Uhm...


----------



## licinio

Tampoco yo. Me acuerdo haber escuchado esta palabra de sabor vagamente italiano también en Francia.


----------



## sabrinita85

Puf, aquí cuando conozco a alguien y le digo que soy italiana, me saca la lista de todas las palabras italianas que conoce, y la primera es _tuttifrutti_!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo estaba casi seguro de que en italiano no existía esa palabra ni siquiera como sabor de helado.
Ahora mi duda es saber si es una invención española o importada.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mira yo no lo había oído nunca en Italia.


----------



## Malaia

"Tutti frutti" significa "de todas las frutas" por eso el helado lleva trocitos de fruta escarchada de varios sabores. Además es el título de una canción rock de Elvis (aunque creo que no es de él sino de otro cantante). Por cierto...aún sigue en el mercado y está buenísimo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es cierto que hay una canción de Elvis con ese nombre, así que no debe ser una invención española. Entonces el invento italianizante será ¿norteamericano quizás?.
O ¿se dio el nombre al helado en España basándose en la canción que no va de helados?.
Eso ya queda fuera del alcance del foro.
Lo que me interesaba saber ya lo sé, que a los italianos no les suena de nada.
Gracias.


----------



## Malaia

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Es cierto que hay una canción de Elvis con ese nombre, así que no debe ser una invención española. Entonces el invento italianizante será ¿norteamericano quizás?.
> Los italianos desde luego no lo conocen.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Richard
 No sé si el helado de este sabor sea Italiano...no encuentro su origen.


----------



## Cristina.

sabrinita85 said:


> Puf, aquí cuando conozco a alguien y le digo que soy italiana, me saca la lista de todas las palabras italianas que conoce, y la primera es _tuttifrutti_!


 Sí, es verdad, sobre todo cuando están 'mamados'.


----------



## Malaia

Cristina. said:


> Sí, es verdad, sobre todo cuando están 'mamados'.


¿mamados?...¿a qué te refieres?


----------



## Neuromante

Ceo que quiere decir "borachos"


----------



## sabrinita85

Malaia said:


> ¿mamados?...¿a qué te refieres?





Neuromante said:


> Ceo que quiere decir "borachos"


Sí, es borrachillos.


----------



## xeneize

No se dice _mamado_ por _borracho_ ni en Andalucía ni en Canarias?...Qué raro, si pensás que se dice en el norte de España y en Argentina, entre otros


----------



## Neuromante

Decía que creía que Cristina quería decir borrachos. 
Es en esa frase donde no se suele usar, más que nada porque no hay un contexto que la apoye.
De todos modos no significa "borracho" se refiere a un estado de abotargamiento Que también se produce cuando se está borracho de una determinada manera pero un borracho a lo "gooligan" no estaría mamado,por ejemplo

Y volviendo al tema, el "tuttifrutti" me parece que lo he visto en alguna heladería romana, pero de ésas llenas de turistas, por lo que quizás lo hayan adoptado para la clientela


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Sólo una cosita.
En Canarias mamado es efectivamente estar como atontado o abotargado, pero en el norte de España mamado sí es borracho y los hooligans vienen a España a "mamarse" tal como dicen en el centro y en el norte.


----------



## mirx

Hola, después de varios meses encontré este hilo. Sólo quería agrgar que en México tuttifrutti es un sabor no nada más de helado, sino de refrescos, chicles, dulces, pasteles, de todo; y de hecho ni lleva fruta -al menos que el producto sea natural-, es más bien un sabor artificial compuesto de la combinación de otros. Nunca me había pasado por la cabeza que la palabra pudiera ser italiana -que no lo es-. Respecto al origen, pues quizá sea gringa. Por algún motivo desconocido y macabro se dice que el sabor preferido de los homosexuales es el tuttifrutti.

Quizá venga alguien y nos explique exactamente por qué.


----------



## gatogab

Creo que tuttifrutti sea la _'macedonia de frutas'_
*Little Richard_Tuttifrutti*
*Tuttifrutti*
*macedonia di frutta*


gg


----------



## Hermocrates

gatogab said:


> Creo que tuttifrutti sea la _'macedonia de frutas'_
> *Little Richard_Tuttifrutti*
> *Tuttifrutti*
> *macedonia di frutta*
> 
> 
> gg



Anche io conosco il "tuttifrutti" come "macedonia" in italiano. (Si dice "tuttifrutti" anche in inglese.)

Però possono esserci delle differenze tra "tuttifrutti" e "macedonia": in italiano "macedonia" è principalmente questo.

Rye


----------



## gatogab

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España hay un sabor de helado conocido como *Tuttifrutti *si bien era más popular hace años que ahora.
> Mi pregunta es si la palabra *tuttifrutti *existe realmente en italiano o es una invención española o de otro país.


 
*Helado Tuttifrutti internacional*

gg


----------

